# mod_rewrite + suphp



## planet_fox (3. März 2008)

Wenn ich mod_rewrite aktiviert habe im Apache muss ich um das zu nutzen in verbindung mit IspConfig in den apache direktiven in ispconfig folgendes eintragen oder ?


```
Options +FollowSymLinks
```
Wenn ich das mache ändert sich nichts, er fügt auch nix in die Vhost von ispconfig unter der domain wo ich diese option gesetzt habe ein . Fehlt mir da noch was ?


----------



## Feanwulf (3. März 2008)

"AllowOverride" ist für die Rechte was überschrieben werden darf zuständig.

Was du da genau "erlauben" musst, damit mod-rewrite funktioniert weiß ich allerdings nicht - ich mach immer "AllowOverride All"


----------



## planet_fox (3. März 2008)

hm machst du dann 


```
options AllowOverride All
```


----------



## Feanwulf (3. März 2008)

Nein!

Options +Indexes +FollowSymLinks
AllowOverride All


----------



## planet_fox (4. März 2008)

ok hab ich, brachte erst was wie ich die .htaccess bearbeitet habe und das hier eingebaut habe


```
<Files .htaccess>
order deny,allow
deny from all
</Files>
DirectoryIndex index.php index.html
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule . /index.php [L]
```


----------

